# What would you do different?



## Nickwol (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi, I'm Nick. My wife and i currently live in Leicester in the Uk, but are holding onto the dream of hopefully living in Cyprus. As most people on here, we have holidayed in Cyprus on numerous occasions over the years and absolutely love the place.

We're still a bit too young to retire, but i'm lucky in that i earn a living online, and therefore not fixed to a location, hence the thought of living somewhere with a better climate.

We will be looking to rent long term rather than buy, and really like the area around Paphos, so that's where we will be focusing on going forward.

Realistically, this probably wont happen for at least another 12 months, but i would be truly grateful of any advice anyone could give.

What would you do differently given the chance again?

Is there one piece of advice you wish you'd been given before moving?

Looking forward to becoming part of the community.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The biggest mistake we made when first moving to Cyprus was buying an apartment rather than a house. It was originally bought as a holiday home so at the time it made sense but we soon decided to move in permanently and found it a nightmare. We were told when we bought it that the complex was for owners only and not for holiday rental which was not true. The summer was horrendous with drunken parties around the pool which we looked down on, broken glass although it was against pool rules to have glasses there.
Holiday makers arriving in the early hours with noise on the stairs, trundling suitcase and high heels.

We were lucky we managed to sell it very quickly and bought a semi detached villa which we were very happy in for 14 years.

So I guess my advice is don't rent an apartment, go for a house, if possible not on a complex with shared pool.


----------



## Nickwol (Sep 22, 2020)

Veronica said:


> The biggest mistake we made when first moving to Cyprus was buying an apartment rather than a house. It was originally bought as a holiday home so at the time it made sense but we soon decided to move in permanently and found it a nightmare. We were told when we bought it that the complex was for owners only and not for holiday rental which was not true. The summer was horrendous with drunken parties around the pool which we looked down on, broken glass although it was against pool rules to have glasses there.
> Holiday makers arriving in the early hours with noise on the stairs, trundling suitcase and high heels.
> 
> We were lucky we managed to sell it very quickly and bought a semi detached villa which we were very happy in for 14 years.
> ...


Thanks for this. I had looked at apartments but i'm not a massive fan of the shared pool, so had started to look at houses with a private pool. I was starting to wonder if there was anything out there that wouldnt cost an absolute fortune, but came across the thread that had the Mr Rent link in it and the houses on there seem to be a little more sensibly priced, although saying that, it's going to be some time yet before we start looking seriously.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't get too caught up focussing on a pool. Yes it is nice to have but they are a lot of work in upkeep and Cyprus has an enormous pool surrounding it called the Mediterranean.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

I think renting is the way to go. We moved here 18 months ago. Much like you, I'm still working, and can live more or less anywhere in Europe/Middle East. I had been to Cyprus many times previously (although last time around 2005), and was sure we'd end up around Limassol or Larnaca. Big mistake, neither my wife nor I liked those areas much at all, even though I enjoyed them when I was single and just visiting. Fortunately we rented, and could adjust. Long story short, we ended up in Tala, just outside of Paphos, which we love. 

As far as doing something differently, I would say try to rent your own home, ideally one with your own pool. The last townhouse we rented here had a lovely pool. The problem was it was filled with pigeons throughout the day. I couldn't take my child to the pool in the afternoon after having watched the pigeons use the bathroom in the pool all morning. Sure, they cleaned it 2x a week, but it wasn't enough. 

Also, we were too close to a road that didn't seem so busy when we rented, but got worse and worse as time went on. So really pay close attention to your surroundings, and try to go there a few different days and times before renting.

Final point on renting: really negotiate hard, prices are falling like a rock here, and my guess is 2021 will be an incredibly difficult year for Cyprus. It will be a tenant's market. And don't accept a requirement to remain one full year. Perhaps negotiate 6 months with the rights to renew at the same price for another 6 months, or just have a clause saying you can get out of the rental agreement with 2 months notice. Just in case you find you don't like the place. We definitely over-payed for our first rental, wanted to leave after 6 months, but were stuck.

Final and most important regret: heating!!!! Make sure you have adequate heating in your house. The insulation here is non-existent (or better said, quality varies a lot), we really suffered our first winter here. Do not rent a home without some form of heating, and wall mounted a/c units are not good enough. Don't believe anyone who says they will be fine. You need central heating, or a fireplace, or stove, etc. Seriously, Cyprus is fun and sun, but from Jan - March you need proper heating.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Don't get too caught up focussing on a pool. Yes it is nice to have but they are a lot of work in upkeep and Cyprus has an enormous pool surrounding it called the Mediterranean.


I've never been a pool fan, until I moved to Cyprus. It's just so hot here in the summer, it's incredibly convenient to be able to walk outside and cool off in the pool. Especially in July and August. I don't think it's too much work in upkeep, but that obviously depends on many factors. 

Yes, you have the Mediterranean. We visit the sea 2-3x per week, it's fantastic. But It's also a lot of work to get there and get back, pack things, unpack things, and you never really know what to expect. Will there be lots of seaweed today? Big or small waves? Packed with people or relatively empty? These are actually big issues when you are taking a 3 year-old in tow.

Don't get me wrong, I love spending weekends in Latchi, enjoying the crystal clear water! But Latchi is a big drive. I also love going to beaches in or around Paphos, but again, it's a bit of a gamble.

A home pool gives you another option, a controlled experience, and the chance to quickly cool off without having to prepare for 30 minutes, then another 15 minute drive... 

Bottom line, I prefer the sea, but love having my own pool.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My point was simply that if the Op finds a property that they really love but it dosn't have a pool not to dismiss it immediately. Yes I agree a pool is nice to have but it is not essential and sometimes there are more important things to consider.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For example you (Joe) mentioned insulation and heating. There are some really lovely old stone village houses that have been beautifully renovated and updated . These properties have very thick stone walls and usually a fireplace in the living room. They are cool in the summer and warm in the winter unlike modern houses which as you stated are very poorly insulated. 
These properties rarely have pools but a nice courtyard garden can usually accommodate a hot tub which of course can be cooled in the summer. We spent some happy evenings in a friends hot tub after autumn bbqs when swimming pools are too cold to get in.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

I love the look of the old, stone houses! If you can find one in good shape, go for it. The issue is not a lot are available - at least in or close to Paphos - and what is available is not in great shape. There are many more options outside of Paphos, but we just didn't want to be so isolated. And agree pools are not a requirement, I definitely wouldn't refuse a house just based on that. I would put a pool in the "nice to have" category...


----------

